# Gaming



## Jonathan (May 8, 2017)

What's everyone playing these days?

I'm a pretty avid BF4 player myself.


----------



## Rocketrix (May 8, 2017)

I sometime go over and play BF1, Fifa 17 and GTA V / Arma 3, gaming is a good way of spending your rest time


----------



## raindog308 (May 8, 2017)

99% of my gaming is on iPad these days...all I have time for, and a good way to kill time on planes.

PanzerCorps is awesome if you liked Panzer General
Starbase Orion is great if you liked MOO
Twilight Struggle is a fantastic board game adaptation, but it's complicated.
I play Bloons TD5 a lot
Just started playing through old D&D RPG classics - Baldur's Gate I at the moment
I swear there are more but don't have my iPad here atm. I read Pocket Tactics and most of my new game recommendations come from there.


----------



## Jonathan (May 8, 2017)

Rocketrix_Maher said:


> I sometime go over and play BF1, Fifa 17 and GTA V / Arma 3, gaming is a good way of spending your rest time



Not a fan of BF1. It's like BF is wanting to become more COD-like in the gameplay, as well as take away features from server admins. I refuse to purchase the game for this reason.

The PC playerbase is quickly dying off in BF1 and returning to BF4 (some servers I run are proof of this as well). I sure hope EA's next release is better or I fear the end of the franchise.

Arma 3 is a good game. I enjoyed playing on an Exile server a community I hang out with ran for a while. It's very time consuming and the engine sucks, it's like there's always input lag, but somehow the gameplay is fun at the end of the day which is what counts.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 8, 2017)

Ordered Diablo 3 since I loved 2 so much. Assassin's Creed any of them. COD:BO, Skyrim, Mostly those types of games.


----------



## Lee (May 8, 2017)

I got WoW from day 1, still playing it, apart from a little Diablo 3 nothing else really. I don't have the time, WoW just allows me to get lost for an hour with no urgency or need to do anything particular.


----------



## Jared (May 9, 2017)

Lost for only an hour? Besides being too cheap to pay $30 a month for 2 people, I had to stop playing cause I got lost for a month. But that was also to make sure I got my $15 worth.


----------



## ChrisM (May 9, 2017)

Been playing Ghost Recon: Wild Lands. Also some Ark.


----------



## ChuckC (May 9, 2017)

No time these days to game. If I do get the itch it is Desert Combat and Desert Combat Final.


----------



## Jonathan (May 9, 2017)

If WoW paid me $15/mo to play I still wouldn't play it. Hate that game...


----------



## raindog308 (May 9, 2017)

AuroraZero said:


> Ordered Diablo 3 since I loved 2 so much.



I'm still deeply bitter it requires an internet connection to play even solo.


----------



## AuroraZero (May 9, 2017)

raindog308 said:


> I'm still deeply bitter it requires an internet connection to play even solo.



I hear you man, but I love these games. Just something about them makes me relax and kills my urge for blood letting.


----------



## maounique (May 9, 2017)

I still play Homeworld series and as MMO lineage2. At times i go for some spectrum games just for nostalgia. It brings me accurate memories of things I was doing almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Lee (May 9, 2017)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> At times i go for some spectrum games just for nostalgia



Just last week my friend from school bought himself an early version spectrum with tape recorder and joystick from Ebay. He got fed up with emulators and wanted to get dirty...

From Facebook.


----------



## Jonathan (May 9, 2017)

@ChrisM left this in my office.


----------



## maounique (May 9, 2017)

Lee said:


> Just last week my friend from school bought himself an early version spectrum with tape recorder and joystick from Ebay. He got fed up with emulators and wanted to get dirty...








Mine was CIP 01, red instead of blue on the "keyboard", broke a month after was bought, they fixed it by soldering wires all over the place, but lasted me many years of heavy use. There was no AC and in the house I was getting some 35 degrees, it was so hot I used gloves, but didnt give up  Eventually died because the eeprom got old, I could fix it, but it earned it's sleep...
My grandmother bought it when I got the third ordered by exam marks in the highschool (I was 14, "oh tempora!") costed like 3 average wages back then, my parent were totally upset I wasnt the first and totally against it, but we both survived and managed to run away


----------



## ChrisM (May 9, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> @ChrisM left this in my office.
> 
> View attachment 5174



I should prob grab that sometime. (Been saying that for 6 months now)

I also have The Limited edition Star Wars Atari 2600 under my desk at work I need to fix up and get working eventually.


----------



## arussell (May 10, 2017)

I still play a fair amount of Xbox and try to do Twitch streams when I remember. Anyone here on Xbox Live / Twitch?


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2017)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> Mine was CIP 01



I had the little rubber keyboard one first. It was a struggle moving to a normal keyboard after you got use to all the shortcuts on that thing.

Bit of Manic Miner and Jet Set Willy then some coding.


```
10 print "Hello";
20 goto 10;
```


----------



## maounique (May 10, 2017)

Lee said:


> got use to all the shortcuts on that thing



Haha, first time i played nibbles on a brand new 286 i seriously struggled with the keyboard... Wow, those were real keyboards, weighting some Kgs, the clicks used to wake up people in the next room, still, my aunt was so thrilled the noise is so much less than her typewriter...


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2017)

My parents were keen to get me off the Spectrum and someone told them I would be more productive on one of these. It's still in the loft and works fine.


----------



## maounique (May 10, 2017)

Whoaaa, serious porn there, man, that is the kind of heaven pieces I could see in smuggled western magazines...


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2017)

It certainly did the job though, from Basic I moved on to Cobol then Pascal and so on. Eventually I started working in Banking with nothing to do with IT


----------



## JonathanKW (May 11, 2017)

I find myself playing a lot of ARMA 3 here lately.

The last war-based game I picked up was Battlefield 1 -- I had a lot of fun with it.

I have an extensive steam library, unfortunately. Going on 263+ games -- Steam just can't stop having steam sales and absorbing all of my money; thanks Gabe.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 11, 2017)

I got tired of nethack about two decades ago. Never did get into MUDs or MOOs, because that causes furries.

I am a second/third generation console gamer. All of my videyagames have fake wood grain. My favorite console is basically a PDP-11 with primitive MIDI audio, with an addon for speech synthesis, and an Atari 2600 "adapter", which is actually just using the system as a passthrough for power- it's a mini Atari 2600. All of this, in 1979.


----------



## maounique (May 11, 2017)

Lee said:


> Eventually I started working in Banking with nothing to do with IT



That is... such a coincidence!
I have an MBA and my first legal job was in banking for 3-4 years, nothing to do with IT, at the end headed the financial department of a local branch...
But I could not stay away of IT so, I eventually moved over as IT Manager to a non-financial company.


----------



## Lee (May 11, 2017)

maounique said:


> But I could not stay away of IT so, I eventually moved over as IT Manager to a non-financial company.



If I could do it today I would, but getting too old and been in banking too long


----------



## AuroraZero (May 11, 2017)

Lee said:


> If I could do it today I would, but getting too old and been in banking too long



Never too old man, I had a forced retirement about 2011. I thought I was too old as well, but now I just do what I can and it seems to work out. I am not exactly a young buck anymore and you know I like it better this way, things make more sense and my experience has given a unique perspective on things.


----------



## Lee (May 11, 2017)

AuroraZero said:


> Never too old man



True, now that the kids are grown up I have been thinking about going back and doing another Degree whilst I still work at the bank. I do get the best of both worlds, spend a lot of time at home and quite a bit in Gran Canaria as I can work from anywhere now.


----------



## tkhassan (Jul 5, 2017)

I m currently playing GTA Vice City, Hitman Silent Assassin again.


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 8, 2017)

@Jonathan just finished Horizon: Zero Dawn which is an awesome game and the story line is very original. Right now I am downloading Sniper Ghost Warrior 3..


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 8, 2017)

@AuroraZero how good is Diablo 3 I've been tempted to get it but not sure yet I use to play the old ones but it has been a while without the franchise now...


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm playing GTA 5 and it's too good. Loving it.


----------



## Radi (Apr 18, 2018)

I used to play SA-MP(San Andreas Multiplayer) but left for a break from it some years ago. Now decided to come back. Anyone?

Also big fan of Skyrim. I do re-play it from time to time to test new mods.


----------



## Cyclone Servers (May 30, 2018)

I'm playing H1z1 and Fortnite the most. Anyone else play theses?


----------



## Radi (Jun 3, 2018)

Now I am playing Euro Truck 2 and American Truck Simulator. Recently got all packs for both games and am pretty happy with them.


----------



## noez (Sep 21, 2019)

Playing the same games as 10 years ago: World of Warcraft + Counter-Strike


----------

